# Bucket won’t move



## Jonesj (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello I have b7100 hst with a loader and everything else work the trans the 3 point goes up and down but the loader won’t I’ve crakes the hydro lines there’s oil coming out (inlet, return) but still no movement and yes there is it’s full of hydro fluid. Any help would be lovely.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Jonesj said:


> Hello I have b7100 hst with a loader and everything else work the trans the 3 point goes up and down but the loader won’t I’ve crakes the hydro lines there’s oil coming out (inlet, return) but still no movement and yes there is it’s full of hydro fluid. Any help would be lovely.


Welcome to the forum Jonesj:
Does your model have the 4 in 1 control valve?, it may pay you to remove the rubber boot that covers the workings under the stick and check the set screws for tightness holding the 4 way linkage to the spool control links.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hoses hooked up correctly?


----------



## Jonesj (Sep 2, 2021)

Okay I went out this afternoon and just tried no ring the levers and the bucket moved up and down but I went to move the 3 point up and then I went to move the bucket and now the bucket won’t move.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have 2 levers for the bucket control??, does the hydraulic pump sing a little or the 3 point when lifting, raise smoothly or a bit jerky.

How long since you have cleaned the strainer on the suction line if your hydraulic pump is externally mounted on the engine??.


----------

